# 192.168.1.1



## ainsley80

Hi everyone, 

I need help before I destroy my computer. 

Ok, basically I'm on XP home, and am already connected with a speedtouch modem to Btyahoo broadband 1Mb. Thats fine, but here is the problem.....

I want to go wireless for 2 reasons.....my xbox is in another room to my computer, which I have just purchased ' xbox live' for, and my computer is soon to be moved to another room, but I don't want to change the wiring around, so wireless is the best option.....so.......

I purchased a Linksys Wireless G ADSL Gateway (WAG54G), an ASUS WL-330g wireless access point (for the xbox) and an ASUS wireless LAN PCI adaptor (for when I move my computer). 

The problem is I can't set up my gateway.....it just won't detect my broadband account and I can't get online! It was all plugged in correctly - into the ethernet port of my computer and into the filter etc for inital setup. My sign in name and password for my account were correct......PPPoE was selected for the encapulation and the gateway automatically searches for your account....or should do! 

I ended up speaking to some guy who was blatently reading from a sheet and had no idea what I was on about.....Great customer service! 

Now before I started plugging in the gateway, I removed all the speedtouch and BT yahoo software from my computer in case of any conflicts, just in case. Since then, I've had to put it all back on just so I can get back online and seek help! 

Any info would be MOST appreciated!

Kindest regards

Ainsley.


----------



## Zzyzx

*Going Wireless*

I had problems similar to yours when I set up my wireless network. Try running the "Network Setup Wizard" in the control panel. After running this I still didn't have a connection but found out my Norton firewall was blocking the connection. When I realized this and configured Norton to allow the IP address of the Network Card, all was well. You may have a similar program blocking the connection.

Hope that helps.

Have a safe and happy New Year!


----------



## ainsley80

Thanks! Haven't tried it yet - just a bit too hungover at the moment, but i'll sure give it a try! Yes, it well could be the norton firewall.

Kindest regards

Ains


----------



## ainsley80

*Not the firewall*

Ok, not the firewall!

I disabled both the norton and the windows firewalls, but still nothing. does anyone know of a step by step guide to setting up these things? The Linksys website doesn't offer anything other than what comes with the product. 

Am i doing stuff in the right order? Since then i've had to reinstall my BT and Speedtouch modem to get online. Does the BT software need to be deleted? 

Regards

Sleepless in Staffs


----------



## Cromewell

you can leave the drivers on until you get it working, they don't hurt anything.  I'm not sure why your setup wont work though.  Just to make sure, you plugged the modem into the WAN port not one of the LAN ports?


----------



## ainsley80

*Mint!*

Sorted, I hadn't set the workgroup (SSID) name to match - It doesn't mention this on the main setup page, so watch out. I found these instructions for setting up a router which I found quite helpful.........its not the same make as mine, but the principals are all there. Thanks to all those who helped.

Have a browse round this and nearby pages it will tell you most of what you need to know about the tricky bits, which are all to do with configuring each PC under Windows, and *not* with the router, which should work almost straight out of the box.

Setting up the router is straightforward. At its simplest you only need to set two things specific to your network:
- Provide the access information for your ISP, that is your account logon details and password
- Define the SSID (Service Set ID) for wireless communication, which is the same as your Workgroup name

I recommend that you start simple: one PC connected to the router by Ethernet. This will allow you to configure the router and test the Internet connection. Add further PCs and wireless connections once the basics are working. At this stage do *not* have any software firewalls running.

1. Connect a microfilter to your phone socket. Connect from the microfilter to the router using the cable provided. You can use a telephone extension lead if needed in this case connect the extension lead to the phone socket, then the microfilter, then the router.

2. Connect your PC by Ethernet to the router using the cable provided. It doesn't matter which port you connect to

3. Power up the PC and the router. On the PC, fire up Internet Explorer (or any other browser). In the address bar enter:
http://192.168.0.1/
Click on Login. The username and password are both initially set to admin

4. On the first page, headed Multiple PVC, complete the fields
Login User Name
Login Password
Confirm Password

All the others should be left at their default settings which should work OK in the UK. The VPI, VCI, Connection type and Encapsulation are all country, telecom provider and ISP dependent:

VPI: 0
VCI: 38
Encapsulation: PPPoA VCmux
(Note: LLC seems to be the default set on most D-Link kit sold in the UK and seems to work...)
Authentication: CHAP

The values above should work for *all* UK ISP ADSL services except Karoo. Their parent company, Kingston Communications in Hull is independent of BT and uses the following values:
VPI: 1
VCI: 50
Encapsulation: PPPoA LLC

Click Modify then Apply.

If you are prompted to save the settings and reboot, defer this until later after you have made the next change.

5. Use the menu to select Wireless Configuration. Enter your SSID, that is, your Workgroup name. It is *essential* that you spell this *identically* wherever you give the SSID or Workgroup name.

6. Now go to Maintenance | Save Changes, and do just that. Wait for the router to save the configuration and reboot. When it has done so, you should see the login screen again it takes a couple of minutes.

And that's it it should now be working. You just need to do a couple of things in Internet Explorer, and you're away!

7. In Internet Explorer, select Tools | Internet Options | Connections. If you have any dial-up connections set, click on 'Never dial a connection'.

Now click 'LAN Settings...' and make sure nothing is checked. Click OK.

Now click 'Setup...' Choose the 'Set up a home or small office network' option.

Continue by clicking Next, then select 'No, let me choose another way to connect to the Internet'

Choose the option which says '...through a residential gateway'.

When you get to the Name Your Network window, enter your selected Workgroup name spelled *identically* to before. Then click Next and allow the wizard to set up the network.

That should be it. Check by surfing to a known Internet site.

CONTINUED ... 



rperkin
21:03 14 Nov 03
1578 Posts

UK
 ... CONTINUED

[Note: Strictly, the SSID and Workgroup name are different things and do not have to be the same. But it makes things simpler to set up if you make them the same throughout]

There are a couple of further checks you should make:

1. Right click on My Computer and select Properties. Select the Computer Name tab, and ensure the Workgroup Name (not the description) is set correctly

2. Right click on My Network Places and select Properties, then View Details. You should see reference to your Internet connection and your Local Area Connection. Right click on this last and select Properties. In the central window, select Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click Properties. On the General tab, make sure that 'Obtain an IP address automatically' and 'Obtain DNS server address automatically' are both set.

3. If in Network Connections you see any reference to a Network Bridge (Miniport), delete it. This shows that the Network Setup Wizard has done something naughty. Things won't work too well if this appears...

4. Double click on My Network Places. Double click on Entire Network. Double click on Microsoft Windows Network. You should see an icon for your network with its Workgroup name. Double click, and you should see an icon for your PC (at this stage, it should be the only one). Double click and you should see the shared resources. [Note: The Network Setup wizard will have set these for you]

... and that's it.

If all seems OK, do similar things on further PCs, either with Ethernet or Wireless connections. You don't need to do anything else with the router, just further Windows setup. 

Remember to always give the Workgroup name precisely, to check that there are no Network Bridges present, and that each PC is set up for TCP/IP with 'Obtain an IP address automatically'.


----------

